# Bosch bits



## GWEE (Jan 15, 2007)

I was at lowes and I seen they had Bosch router bits. My question is hows the quality of these bits?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

You will not be dissapointed, very good quality.


----------



## GWEE (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Good inventory, good cutters; I use them.


----------



## GWEE (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks that's good to know


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch bits are average quality and will handle most jobs problem free. They do not stay sharp as long as the premium bits so if you will be doing production type work Whiteside, Amana, CMT or Freud are better choices.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have used a few of them and they do not stay as sharp as whiteside or freud but not a bad bit


----------

